
Learn React Fundamentals and Advanced Patterns - uptown
https://blog.kentcdodds.com/learn-react-fundamentals-and-advanced-patterns-eac90341c9db
======
cavneb
Important content from the post:

The Beginner’s course is joining the ever growing Egghead.io “Community
Resources.” I’m totally amazed by Egghead and all the free stuff they sponsor.
Thank you Egghead!!

The Advanced course is free for now and will eventually be used to fund
Egghead’s community resources by converting to pro content. And now’s the best
time to get a pro account. Egghead very rarely does sales, but it’s running
one right now! For a limited time, you can get an Egghead subscription for 30%
off. See egghead.io/gifts for more information.

------
alexanderson
This is excellent. I plan on adapting the approach of the fundamentals course
for middle school students (you go a little fast in the videos with a lot of
assumptions about what your students already know, which is fine). Starting
with just a <script> tag is excellent - well done!

------
anon3433
Telling people to go and upvote a post is a little desperate, don't you think?
[https://twitter.com/kentcdodds/status/938060149368881152](https://twitter.com/kentcdodds/status/938060149368881152)

~~~
kentcdodds
Maybe so anon3433...

------
selbekk
Incredible work Kent - thanks for sharing this! I'm looking forward to going
through these!

------
gschier
Thank you for helping make learning accessible!

------
treyhuffine
Great stuff Kent, thank you!

------
enbonnet
Thanks you!

